# Tom Caspar's torsion box workbench



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been looking to do this project for about a month. I haven't seen any mention of a project like this on the site, so I have to ask - anyone done it?

I'd like this to replace my two 2'x4' worktables. I'll give up about two feet of table space on that side of the shed, but I'm also going to be putting the new router table next to it, so I should trade off about even.

Link


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Chris I had'nt seen that plan before, but it looks like a good one. I never knew what a torsion box was untill I watched some old David Marks Woodworks videos. Looks like it would be very strong and the top will be easy to replace when the time comes.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Can some one explain to a newbie why some one would want a torsion box? 

I am pretty sure I have seem some of David Mark's TV show on DIY, but don't remember a torsion box.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Derek... long story short:

Torsion box's are incredibly rigid (maintain their shape, ie: flatness) and durable (can withstand a good pounding).


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Cocheseuga said:


> I've been looking to do this project for about a month. I haven't seen any mention of a project like this on the site, so I have to ask - anyone done it?
> 
> I'd like this to replace my two 2'x4' worktables. I'll give up about two feet of table space on that side of the shed, but I'm also going to be putting the new router table next to it, so I should trade off about even.
> 
> Link


I haven't seen that one on here, but someone posted this link some time back: Wood Whisperer torsion box assembly table LINK

Tom's workbench looks easy to build and torsion boxes are incredibly strong and I would bet there would be no flex or twist on it no matter how much you abuse it.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

